# Oct 2012 exam guidance



## bhaskarp (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations to everybody who passed the exam and for those who did not make it lets try again together! I gave SE1 three years ago and did not pass. I know it is hard. I gave PE Civil/Structural in 2009 and passed. Now I am thinking giving SE1 (Vertical exam) this Oct.

Any guidance (must read books, tips, what worked and what did not work) is highly appreciated. Do I need SEAOC Design Manuals (1,2 &amp;3) for the Vertical (SE1) preparation? I think they would more useful SE2.


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jun 16, 2012)

Just to be on the same page, there are no SE1 and SE2, the usual terminology is SE-Vertical and SE-Lateral. If you are using SE1 and SE2 it implies that you need to pass SE1 before you take SE2. The NCEES Exams (now in the second year), you can take either of one separately or both in the same time.

You are right, SEAOC manuals are useful for SE-Lateral.


----------

